

Ask HN: Are you still using TrueCrypt? What alternatives are there? - Moral_


======
aespinoza
I am still using TrueCrypt. I am not planning on moving on just yet.

These are some alternatives for windows:

* CipherShed (Fork of truecrypt) [https://ciphershed.org/](https://ciphershed.org/)

* Bitlocker

* Symantec Drive Encryptor

~~~
beganlong
Since people are forking Truecrypt now. Has anyone made it possible to use
plausible deniability on a Linux OS?

I've never understood the point of using plausible deniability with Windows
when Windows has the ability to force update your computer even when you
disable it.

